# Trade a Glock 19 for a Sig P229 in 9mm?



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I started with a Glock 19, but after some recent experimentation with other guns, I'm finding that I prefer the weight of an all metal gun, I still want to stick with 9mm, and looking for a carry size.

What do you think of moving to a Sig P229?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Good choice.
Eli


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Go for it. A proper upgrade.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is a reasonable trade-in value that I should be able to expect on the Glock?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

What advantages do you expect to gain in this change of weapons?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Packard said:


> What advantages do you expect to gain in this change of weapons?


Over the last few weeks I've tried a few other 9mms -- full size, metal frame guns, such as the Browning High Power, the CZ 75 B, and the Sig 226 and 229. I A/B'd each of them with the Glock.

Generally speaking, I like the weight and balance of these guns. I feel steadier and seem to shoot a little better with these other guns. My first inclination is to buy a full size gun for the range. But now I'm thinking of swapping the Glock for a comparable compact version of the Sig or the CZ.

My Glock has been great -- 100% reliable. I'm not knocking my Glock at all. What I hope to gain in this change of weapons is a little more comfort, confidence, and accuracy without compromising reliability.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> Go for it. A proper upgrade.


+1

Traded a Glock 22 for a SIG P226 and feel it is an UP-Grade 
(Now Glock are good guns, just I liked the feel of my SIG over the Glock in my hand)

The P229 is smaller then the 226 and it can be carried quite well.

As said: Go for it! :smt038

Lateck


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

ronmail65 said:


> Over the last few weeks I've tried a few other 9mms -- full size, metal frame guns, such as the Browning High Power, the CZ 75 B, and the Sig 226 and 229. I A/B'd each of them with the Glock.
> 
> Generally speaking, I like the weight and balance of these guns.


Ah. So you just want a new gun. Why didn't you say so in the first place.:mrgreen:

Different people shoot different guns better or worse than others. I shoot a full size Gold Cup better than any other weapon I've ever shot. It points naturally for me and the grip feels perfect. But the weapon is not inherently more accurate than my old Masterpiece 38 revolver (which I shot pretty well with) that I traded in on the Colt.

Every 4 years I say awful things about my car and resolve to get a new one to alleviate the problems. But basically I just want a new car.

I'm sure you will be happy with the new weapon, but I doubt that there is a real quantifiable advantage in the change over.

A real advantage would be to change to .40 caliber for some extra punch. (I'm not a real fan of 9mm weapons).

With the extra weight of the new weapon I would think that .40 would be manageable. That would be a real upgrade and worthwhile in my opinion.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> Go for it. A proper upgrade.


I agree, the Sig is a good choice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Get a Sig P229

I love mine in 9mm.


----------

